# Spring creek whites!



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got on 'em in the creek today! Caught and two man limit and on the way home now. It was unreal. Get on em while they are there. All fish caught on blue fox inline spinners in green and chrome.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Major29 said:


> Got on 'em in the creek today! Caught and two man limit and on the way home now. It was unreal. Get on em while they are there. All fish caught on blue fox inline spinners in green and chrome.
> View attachment 1181065
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Exactly how many people were in your boat?! :cop::cop:


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> Exactly how many people were in your boat?! :cop::cop:


There were two of us. Thank you mr. Jr game warden.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Major29 said:


> There were two of us. Thank you mr. Jr game warden.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


so that would be how many fish? how many life jackets did you have on board while this fishing taking place? do you or do you not have a fishing license? was said license on your person while you were fishing? :headknock:headknock:brew2::brew2:


----------



## canyonlaker (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, great job. Can you tell us where you got on them. I want to take my son fishing Friday, but we have to bank fish. Can you help us?


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*fishing*

Were in spring creek by the park in tomball


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

For some reason those sure look like them Livingston WB . lol


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yort69 said:


> For some reason those sure look like them Livingston WB . lol


They all look the same....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

canyonlaker said:


> Hi, great job. Can you tell us where you got on them. I want to take my son fishing Friday, but we have to bank fish. Can you help us?


PM sent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> so that would be how many fish? how many life jackets did you have on board while this fishing taking place? do you or do you not have a fishing license? was said license on your person while you were fishing? :headknock:headknock:brew2::brew2:


 What is the problem? He said it was a two man limit. Many of us appreciate a report like this, and harassment by people like you keeps many from posting information that might be useful to others.


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

TexasTom said:


> What is the problem? He said it was a two man limit. Many of us appreciate a report like this, and harassment by people like you keeps many from posting information that might be useful to others.


i agree. is this sarcasm or a serious question. fishing should be a sport of integrity so its safe to assume he was in all legal and safety boundaries. nice haul man. :brew2:


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

anyway... Nice haul ! 



Major29 said:


> They all look the same....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Yort69 said:


> For some reason those sure look like them Livingston WB . lol


X 2. The white bass runs at Spring Creek was over couple months ago. The female white bass at spring creek are much bigger compared to those in the picture. Probably twice the size


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*fishing*

Were in spring creek


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice report Brad, I'll give you a call when I got some time and we can have a chat about getting a trip together. My boat or yours


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

This report is inaccurate and an example of what not to do when posting a fishing report! The fish in the picture were caught a week ago in a different creek. I did however fish this afternoon...see the link to my post on how to properly post an accurate fishing report without disclosing the location and sending hundreds of people to your favorite spot. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=863081

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Haul, and Thanks for the guidelines to follow for a report?:ac550:


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

long cast said:


> Were in spring creek


 Catching any yet ? lol :rotfl:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> so that would be how many fish? how many life jackets did you have on board while this fishing taking place? do you or do you not have a fishing license? was said license on your person while you were fishing? :headknock:headknock:brew2::brew2:


What the heck????

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

wadefisherman said:


> X 2. The white bass runs at Spring Creek was over couple months ago. The female white bass at spring creek are much bigger compared to those in the picture. Probably twice the size


I was at spring creek Tuesday. Water chocolate milk and very strong flow. I threw 2 rods with live baits and held another with jigs and everything else in my tackle box. Only one single hit but no hookup, not even catfish. Saw another fisherman leaving empty handed and then another one showed up with his girlfriend, both were throwing everything in their tackle box but all they got was broken lines and lost jigs. We left at the same time around 7 pm. I would be very surprised if someone got fish the next day or even today. For the past 2 years I showed up at spring creek I got one single wb each trip, but very big female with heavy sac of eggs. May be next year would be my lucky year.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

